# PCA Book of Church Order (BCO) with 2012 revisions



## Semper Fidelis

I bookmarked the PCA BCO with the 2012 revisions. It can be found in PDF on this page:

E-Books | Hope of Christ Church

The direct link is:

http://www.hopeofchrist.net/e-book/PCA-BCO-2012.pdf


----------



## fredtgreco

Very nice, Rich! The bookmarks are essential for using the BCO on a tablet/e-reader.


----------



## raekwon

Loading this onto my Nexus 7 in 3... 2...


----------



## Covenant Joel

Nice, thanks.


----------



## Edward

Thanks for the link. Difficult to read page, however.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

fredtgreco said:


> Very nice, Rich! The bookmarks are essential for using the BCO on a tablet/e-reader.


Or on a computer for that matter. More often than not, I'm referring to the BCO from my computer as I'm the Clerk of Session.


Edward said:


> Thanks for the link. Difficult to read page, however.


I assume you mean the web page and not the PDF.


----------



## Edward

Semper Fidelis said:


> I assume you mean the web page and not the PDF.



Yes. The web page probably works fine for folks with near-normal vision.


----------

